# Finally!



## Mr.MojoRisin'

_Finally_ means "at the end of a long wait." For example, you're waiting an inordinate amount of time for a delayed plane to depart.  When the airplane eventually takes off, you're overjoyed and exclaim "Finally!"  I was wondering how Filipinos say *finally* in this context.  Thank you for your attention to this matter.  I look forward to your response.


----------



## mimaroza

The expression "Sa wakas!" is perfect here.


----------



## DotterKat

Though not literally saying "finally", a related sentiment is expressed by the formulation _Ay salamat_ + (the fact for which you are grateful).

_Ay salamat, nakalipad na tayo_ (Oh, thank goodness we have departed).

For greater emphasis, you can combine _ay salamat _and_ sa wakas.

Ay salamat, sa wakas nakalipad na tayo_ (Oh, thank goodness we have finally departed).


----------

